

The Art of Community Now Available For Free Download - stakent
http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/2009/09/18/the-art-of-community-now-available-for-free-download/

======
jwhitlark
Every time I've spoken with Jono I've found it well worth my time. I want to
thank him for taking the time to pull this together and making it available to
the widest possible audience.

------
SlyShy
After a quick look through this seems like a good resource. The most important
things are simply to 1) be part of the community, 2) listen to the community,
3) give the community responsibility.

------
theblackbox
There are some very similar fundamentals here to a lot of what "Gandhian
economics" teaches.

